# pond snails?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i bought some cobomba a week or to back (i am surprised its still living) and i guess a snail came with it and now it is crussing my tank and i have even noticed a baby snail or 2.

the eggs i noticed were white with a clear outer shell. the shell is brown and dips in on both sides. is this a pond snail or what?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Click on my sig, and then on the puffer food auction. they are like little footballs, some are brown, some black, some spotted. You can also do a google on Physa Acuta. They are a unisexual snail that lays a bunch of tiny eggs in a clear jelly mass on plants, glass, and decor. They reproduce very quickly. Everytime I find one on new plants, they go into the "puffer food" tank LOL. Have fun, Shannon


----------

